# Human Rights Watch



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

You really should look at this site.

Live Updates from Egypt | Human Rights Watch



> (Cairo, February 3, 2011) - Peter Bouckaert, emergencies director
> Human Rights Watch researcher Daniel Williams was detained by Egyptian security forces in Cairo today. Williams was one of several international and Egyptian human rights activists picked up in a raid on the Hisham Mubarak Law Center, including a researcher for Amnesty International. Human Rights Watch is endeavoring to contact Williams in custody and secure his release.
> 
> Williams' detention is part of a clear campaign against independent eyewitnesses of the violence in Egypt, including journalists and civil society activists. Human Rights Watch condemned the crackdown and called on the Egyptian government to release those detained immediately.
> ...


and (Yes, I know, this is Yemen)



> Christoph Wilcke, senior researcher, Middle East and North Africa Division
> 
> On the eve of what the opposition promised would be the largest demonstration yet against the rule of President Ali Abdullah Saleh, security forces sealed off Liberation Square in San'a, the capital, erecting tents they claimed were for "mass weddings" the next day, a source in San'a told Human Rights Watch.
> 
> ...


Is it an islamic uprising, haves -v- have nots?


----------

